# Trivia 7/27



## luckytrim (Jul 27, 2019)

trivia 7/27
DID YOU KNOW...
The term "furlong," as used in horse racing comes from the  length of a
plowed field.


1. Name That Tune ;
"What you have is a little sister Hey sister just one Sister a  little
Superman your Daneeimoto one you want Shotgun of a little  sister!" 
2.  Pho Bo is a beef and noodle soup that is often eaten for  breakfast in 
what country?
  a. - China
  b. - Cambodia
  c. - Vietnam
  d. - South Korea
3. How many persons or things are in a pleiad?
4. Who was First Lady of the United States during the War of  1812?
5. In 1970, Neil Young wrote the song "Ohio" in response to  what iconic 
event?
6. Name That Sitcom ;
1966-1971. Sebastian Cabot played the stodgy English butler to  Brian 
Keith...
(Hint; The Title is also the Title of a Sly Stone  tune...)
7. Which hit 1995 teen comedy is a loose adaptation of Jane  Austen's novel, 
"Emma"?
  a. -  "She's All That"
  b. - "Clueless"
  c. - "The Breakfast Club"
  d. - "10 Things I Hate About you"
8. What decade saw the emergence of "Flappers" -

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
John Wayne, being a chain-smoker (and smoking up to seven  packs a day during
the 1960’s), died of Lung Cancer.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'White Wedding'
2. - c
3. - 7
4. Dolly Madison
5.  Kent State Massacre
6. 'Family Affair'
7. - b
8. The 1920's

CRAP !!
Contrary to popular belief, John Wayne did not die of lung  cancer, despite
being a chain-smoker (and smoking up to seven packs a day  during the 1960’s),
but stomach cancer. In his later years, he would beat lung  cancer and just
when it seemed he would be cured and live, a new form of  galloping cancer
took over his stomach and he could not be saved.


----------

